# Bath time



## T-P (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## Iluvemturts (Sep 9, 2007)

LOL They look like they are having fun....Mine love bath time as well.


----------



## T-P (Sep 9, 2007)

this is their first time in our bath tub, normally their bathed in a small storage tub (on their own).
This was their first bath together aswell as in a 6 foot long bath tub!

They wouldnt keep still, kept climbing over each other and running about was so funny and cute.


----------



## Rees2 (Sep 9, 2007)

They look like their haveing fun.


----------



## zeezombiedoll (Sep 10, 2007)

ah they so lovely!!

also with them in the tub it makes their photos look much better


----------

